# The pet thread



## Mith

OK, guys let see ya pics of your pets!

Dont have any myself to share, but that aint gunna stop me


----------



## Junkman

here is Miths pet..... I know that he is more fond of pussies than sheep...  

The other picture is mine....


----------



## Big Dog

One wonderful Lab and 2 Blue and Gold Macaws, no sense in posting both, they're identical!


----------



## ddrane2115

you asked for it.

Geodi
Gizmo
Panda
Pumpkin
Munchkin

all spoiled rotten


----------



## ddrane2115

Now for the outside, and two more inside.

Whitey, saved from euthenasia, white, blind and deaf
Bear, very finicky about people
Angel.........named wrong side of heaven

as for outside....Callie, Milo, Autumn, Navi

Autumn and Navi.  Yes that is a cougar and a black leopard.  They are at a wildcat rescue center we volunteer at


----------



## Melensdad

The 7# white Maltese yapper on his back wearing the sweater is "Snowball Puff" but he is more commonly called "crapweasel" and the Akita laughing at sweater boy is Misha.


----------



## johnday

You asked for it!! These are only a few of the 17 cats, and 4 dogs we've got. The only 2 that aren't rescues are Suzie, the 16 year old Lab, and Una, the 106#, 10 year old Malamute. The other 2 dogs are, ofcourse Spike the Wonder Border Collie, and Ernie, who was rescued 3 weeks ago.


----------



## BadAttitude

Here's Shelby...12 yrs old next month. We got her when she was 8 wks. At 6 months, she wandered off and spent a week chasing a farmer while he plowed his fields. Her hips and eye sight are showing their age, but otherwise she's still full of spunk.


----------



## Junkman

While rummaging around my hard drive this evening I came across this picture of Holly, my Greyhound.  She died a few years ago at the age of 19+.  She ran the race of life and won.  A great dog that knew how to make the best of retirement.  A true counter surfer for certain.  Loved candy and anything sweet.


----------



## Cowboyjg

Here is a picture of queen pooch. Ginger is quite spoiled, to say the least. Her only real bad habit is she scratches alot. It's the Charpei in her. They tend to have skin issues. I have to take her collar off at night or it's jingle jingle jingle ALL NIGHT LONG...:14_6_12:


----------



## Doc

Cowboy, I'm not seeing a pic with yours? Let me know if I can help out, I'm not sure what the problem is at this point.

I finally rounded of pics of our newest family addition. Bailey Blue. In these pics Bailey is just 8 weeks old. She is a Great Dane and now about triple her size. I'll have to get some more recent pics ....


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

This is my first post to this forum.  Nice to see the familiar faces in one place.

Spud (Chocolate Lab X Weimaraner) and Ginger (Springer or Brittany with some sort of Beagle or Fox Hound ???)


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:
			
		

> Cowboy, I'm not seeing a pic with yours? Let me know if I can help out, I'm not sure what the problem is at this point.


 
Doc,

Scroll extreme right and you'll find the picture!


----------



## Cowboyjg

Big Dog said:
			
		

> Doc,
> 
> Scroll extreme right and you'll find the picture!



Like I told Doc......I tried to resize it on my end but it just wouldn't change....Just like the Dog....


----------



## ddrane2115

why is it when I see a junkman post, I always skim by but then go back...........


----------



## rico304

Let me see if I can do this right.... There should be a picture of my puppy a few years back.. He has since gained a couple of pounds...just like me.


----------



## johnday

rico; Nice looking Shepherd!! Where is the SP Police Dept?


----------



## Melensdad

John  SP=South Portland, Maine.  I hear it is a small city with a big donut shop


----------



## johnday

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> John
> South Portland, Maine.
> I hear it is a small city with a big donut shop


 
Yeah, rico did say he'd gained weight!


----------



## rico304

You guys are exactly right! South Portland does have a donut shop that all the cops eat at. I actually left SPPD for Portland PD about 8 years ago.  
That City is filled with fit cops , well, it is filled with cops. haha
I use that picture because Portland doesn't do cop cards. 
Notice I did not post one with me on it! I don't need anyone here getting any ammo on me...... like I need to hear anymore donut or hairline jokes! 
hahaha


----------



## Melensdad

Hey rico304, glad to see you begin to post on a regular basis over here!  

I got this from your buddy "Badge 142"  he said it was an "Eye Test" but I dedected that you might really be 'behind' this?  

http://home.mn.rr.com/t1camp1/Focus.swf


----------



## Junkman

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Hey rico304, glad to see you begin to post on a regular basis over here!
> 
> I got this from your buddy "Badge 142"  he said it was an "Eye Test" but I dedected that you might really be 'behind' this?




Did you mean deducted?


----------



## dzalphakilo

Ella, Rose and Shadow (my wife in the back sewing )


----------



## rico304

If I sent that to you under anther name I apologize....... I mean.....I wouldn't have sent that to you. I have more respect for you than to do something classless like that


----------



## rico304

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> Ella, Rose and Shadow (my wife in the back sewing )


dzalphakilo
I must say, Shadow really seems to have it all figured out


----------



## Junkman

rico304 said:
			
		

> If I sent that to you under anther name I apologize....... I mean.....I wouldn't have sent that to you. I have more respect for you than to do something classless like that



This message has been forwarded to Homeland Insecurity for deciphering.


----------



## dzalphakilo

rico304 said:
			
		

> dzalphakilo
> I must say, Shadow really seems to have it all figured out


 
Go figure, Shadow is the most "hyper" of the three.  She was a dump off (when she was six months old) at the vets.  Long story, saw where Shadow lived, tied to a tree behind a trailer, go figure.

Ella is actually the Alpha of the group.  She can be mean, but also very lovable.  When she shes a rabit, you won't get her back until she brings it back. Brought a bird back to me, on time, dropped it at my feet and the bird flew away.

Rose being 80 lbs is just a big puppy, the way labs are


----------



## rhino_chick233

http://www.kodakgallery.com/snklear

I couldn't figure out how to get these pics on here, it kept saying that the pics were too large. So this is the only way I could show off our dogs!! Check out the website. There are other pics on there as well feel free to look at them.

Kristy


----------



## Big Dog

rhino_chick233 said:
			
		

> http://www.kodakgallery.com/snklear
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to get these pics on here, it kept saying that the pics were too large. So this is the only way I could show off our dogs!! Check out the website. There are other pics on there as well feel free to look at them.
> 
> Kristy



Neat pics! Familiar choice of beverages............


----------



## Junkman

rhino_chick233 said:
			
		

> http://www.kodakgallery.com/snklear
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to get these pics on here, it kept saying that the pics were too large. .............Kristy



Download a program called _IrfanView_ and use it for resizing pictures.  It is very easy to work with and will downsize any picture to the point where you can use it for a avatar or just for viewing in a thread.  You can get it for free here..........

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## humor_me

*Crapweasel* - Good one Bob.

Excellent photos, they ought to be on a calandar!


----------



## rhino_chick233

Junkman said:
			
		

> Download a program called _IrfanView_ and use it for resizing pictures. It is very easy to work with and will downsize any picture to the point where you can use it for a avatar or just for viewing in a thread. You can get it for free here..........
> 
> http://www.irfanview.com/


 
Thanks for that website will check it out. I have been looking for something like that!! Everyones pets are really cute!! This is a great forum for chit chat!!
Kristy


----------



## simple_john

*my fleabags*

my 'old girl
11 1/2  years old









my pup: 
 almost 1 1/2


----------



## Kubota King

There is a donut shop in Portland that I try to stop in at everythime i'm in town pasting threw to snowmobile. It's called Marks. It is in the same building as a famous club......have you been there Rico??

I'll post pics of my horses in an hour after I feed them this morning.


----------



## simple_john

Kubota King said:
			
		

> There is a donut shop in Portland that I try to stop in at everythime i'm in town pasting threw to snowmobile. It's called Marks.


 
its called platinum plus now... but the donuts are just as big... err,  i mean good !!!


----------



## Melensdad

Hey John, how are boxers with kids?  Do they make good inside dogs?  We switched from Malamutes to Akitas about 13 years ago but the boxers were on our short list of desired breeds.  I'd like to hear about their personalities if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## simple_john

boxers are great with kids.....  I have none, but my oldest dog is so gentle around little kids or babies.. its amazing... my pup is a little skiddish 

overall boxers are awesome w/children... 

as for indoor dogs: when i got my oldest, i lived in an apt in portland maine...  
she spent her days in a 12*12 room...   and i was in the city so no yard at all

they love to run but she adapted real well to city life...  Id take her to a park 3-4 times a week..

but as for an indoor dog.. great...


----------



## simple_john

Doc said:
			
		

> . In these pics Bailey is just 8 weeks old. She is a Great Dane and now about triple her size.


 
doc, how old is your pup now?
got any updated photos?


----------



## Doc

SJ said:
			
		

> doc, how old is your pup now?
> got any updated photos?



She's 6 monthhs old now.  Here's a couple pics:



.


----------



## Cowboyjg

Here is the latest addition to the family. His name is Jackson. He's an 11wk old Husky/Chow mix. The young women I got her from had a 3 y.o. son who who hit him all the time with his toys and such. He would bite him and punch him too. The poor girl was beside herself and realized she needed to do something. She's the daughter of a woman who works for my lumber supplier and was visiting one day while I was picking up material. They were standing outside and I went over to pet the puppy and the rest is history....I got sucked right in.  

The Mrs. was somewhat reluctant........ she didn't want another BIG dog.  Ginger is 60#.

I tried to sooth her with the purchase of any early christmas present...She has always wanted one of those replica stoves that look like the old wood burners.....I found one barely used (and I mean barely) for about 20% of the original price which was the exact color she wanted. Do you suppose that got me a reprieve?.........*NOT.   *I was then accused of schemeing and coniving for my own benefit........   I even made her a manicotti dinner from scratch with asparagus and a salad and chocolate cheesecake for desert....

All that and all I had to do was let him win her over with his charm......
The first kiss on her chin and she melted like butter.....


----------



## Melensdad

I'd have brought him home too!  What did you name him?


----------



## Big Dog

Nice pup Cowboy. Might try that on the Mrs. BD! I've passed on a couple nice labs because she is reluctant. Our loss of Jesse (lymphoma) our feild trial champ has weaken my wife. We have a one year old (Beaux) and she says it's too soon for another. Trying to catch her at a weak moment. Beaux's brother sired a litter of 11 and we were offered one free, but she didn't bite. She's spoiling this one terrible and I keep telling her he needs a playmate to take some of his time instead of taking hers. Still no go........between my son and I we're hoping for a break down...


----------



## simple_john

nice looking pup cowboy....   


the manicotti would hove convinced me LOL


----------



## Cowboyjg

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> I'd have brought him home too!  What did you name him?



His name is Jackson. We worked our way through a whole host of names and really couldn't find anything that really worked. We sort of settled on Jackson as it is the last name of my wife's most favorite aunt and her grandmother's favorite singer is Alan Jackson. I know it's a bit of a stretch but the Mrs loves it......and he comes to the name.  Can't ask for more than that...



....and the call us men dumb.....dumb like a fox....


----------



## Melensdad

Oh, I thought you named him after Jesse


----------



## Cowboyjg

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought you named him after Jesse




I thought about that but I didn't think I had anything to worry about. The dog is smarter and has a better personality. I don't think folks will have a problem distinguishing between the two...


----------



## johnday

Excellent CWjg; Hope he grows nice and big. I'm partial to the northern breeds myself, as in 110# Malamute. Over the years, I've babysat Huskies and Akitas.  Can't help but like them all. 

Damn women should have locked her brat in a cage, and beat and bit him every time her tortured that dog. Can't wait to see what the little shithead does to cats when he's a little older. If he lives that long.:14_6_12:


----------



## Big Dog

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought you named him after Jesse



NOOOOOOOOOO, I kept his breeder registered name....
Gentlewind's Jes Blowin in the Wind

My Jesse was much smarter than that Jesse!


----------



## Av8r3400

Alex and Zakery (black) are our two good buddies who share our house with us, and occasionally let us sit on the furniture.


----------



## dirtybernie

here is a pic of my 2 tiger cat's "muffy" & "candice" they are resting up for another round of "trash the house"


----------



## Big Dog

Just turn the dryer on, they'll get their exersize!


----------



## Wannafish

Wish I had taken pics of my birds. I had 2 cockatiels until Sunday morning...now I have 1. Ariel liked to sit on my shoulder and sing whenever I'd let her out of the cage - which was most of the time I was in the house, either at night or on the weekends. In the morning she'd watch me eat breakfast, then hop down and eat a piece of hashbrown potato, then wash it down with a drink of coffee out of my cup...she loved coffee.
Unfortunately, that was her downfall. I was outside and my wife went down in the basement. When I came back inside there were tail feathers sticking out of my coffee cup. The poor thing evidently hopped up on the edge of the cup, bent down to try and get a drink and slipped in.
 

This little story is just to remind the rest of you to get pics while you can.

Rick


----------



## BadAttitude

Our new family member...


----------



## BadAttitude

She's definately a little terror ...in a good way. I had forgotten what kind of trouble these little ones can get into. So far the only casualty was an accident on the foyer floor ...glad it's ceramic tile, and a damaged power cord for my laptop. The cord wasn't plugged in at least, but it only took less than 10-15 secs to rendered it useless  Dang these pups have sharp teeth!! I had to secure everything in sight and make the place puppy proof. 

I did notice that after she sleeps for a spell, she is fully recharged with energy. Probably enough to bounce off the walls if I let her. Boy can she move!! I see I'm going to have my hands full for awhile, but I'm up for it.


----------



## Junkman

> Puppy proof????????


  ....... there is no such thing



> I'm going to have my hands full for awhile, but I'm up for it.



I doubt it, but be prepared for at least 18 months before she starts to behave like a mature dog.  It might be easier to train a wife than a puppy sometimes.....  

Gorgeous pup and is going to grow up to be a absolute beautiful dog.  Best of luck with the future chewing  .... Junk


----------



## BadAttitude

Yep...your right on both counts. 
No, make that all 3 counts.My wife didn't bite when I...uh...taught her.(trained didn't sound appropiate ) 

18 months??? what did I get myself into She's a handfull without a doubt!

Today is quite different than yesterday. Man O' Man...she's sure not lacking any energy right now


----------



## bczoom

BA,

Very cuty puppy!!!


			
				BadAttitude said:
			
		

> and a damaged power cord for my laptop. The cord wasn't plugged in at least, but it only took less than 10-15 secs to rendered it useless


If you need a new cord, send me a pic or description of what you have and I'll see if I have one and will send to you.

Brian


----------



## BadAttitude

bczoom said:
			
		

> BA,
> 
> Very cuty puppy!!!
> 
> If you need a new cord, send me a pic or description of what you have and I'll see if I have one and will send to you.
> 
> Brian


Thanx bc...cuty yes, but the chewing is something I forgot about . Oh well, not the end of the world. At least we seem to be ahead of the game for getting her outside in time. I actually think she knows enough to whine when she has to take care of business. She's only had one accident so far. 

Thanx for the offer too. Very generous of you  
I'll see if I can get Dell to send me a new one since this unit is less than a yr old. Maybe they won't ask for the old one back?? If I strike out, I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## bczoom

BadAttitude said:
			
		

> I'll see if I can get Dell to send me a new one


Good to hear since I run all Dell's.


----------



## Dargo

How's the new puppy BA?  My "little" puppy is now up to 30 pounds and teething big time.  Is your little girl chewing on everything?


----------



## BadAttitude

Thanks for asking Dargo, just over nine weeks old and she's doing great. "Teething"?!! you ask?...naaah what ever gave you that idea? Dang she gots teeth!!! Other than the power cord for my laptop, she hasn't destroyed or seriously damaged anything yet, but you HAVE to keep her in your sight at ALL times...or she will. She has some serious energy stored inside her and is a riot watching her gallop around the house. The key is to play with her, take her for walks and let her run around ouside to burn some of it off. Most of the time that tires her out and she falls asleep. However when she wakes up, watch out...she's fully charged again. 

I did notice that her paws are huge for her age. In fact I think they're bigger than Shelby's when she was full grown. Is this a sign of her growing into a large dog? She was 9 1/2 #'s at birth, maybe 15 right now but that's a WAG...we don't have a scale. She goes to the vet next week, so I'll find out then. 

Took a little over a week to get her house trained...been 3 days+ with no accidents. Now she goes to the door and whines. Smart dog she is. I've started the simple sit, down, stay, come commands...but it's tough. She thinks it's playtime and wants to have it her way. I give her credit though, she knows who's boss when I'm around. As as far as Mrs BA and my daughter go...Maggie's in charge. 

How's your new pup doing? 30#'s already?...how old is he? 

BTW...how's Dargo doing? Hopefully no more siezures?


----------



## Dargo

Great to hear that your new family member is doing well!  I think the larger than expected paws are some of the little things you'll notice with her pedigree.  I seriously doubt that she will be over 70 pounds max when fully grown.  The website you listed showed some very well bred GSD's that would conform to the breed norms.  I see many U.S. GSD's that are too large for the breed standard but with paws that are small, and I see some U.S. GSD's that are too small and have wrong coloring.  There is a local "breeder" who sells white GSD's.  According to what I've read, in Europe there are no white GSD's.  Any white to speak of, other than small spots like on a foot or right at the end of the muzzle, would be considered a flaw and would likely indicate some cross breeding.  An all white dog would not be a German Shepherd Dog according to the true definition of the breed.  Anyway, I'm sure you can find more than you would ever want to read if you want to research the true breed.  Based on the breeder, you have a very well bred true GSD.  Intelligence and a more predictable demeanor are only small bits of advantages you will notice.

Thanks for asking about Dargo.  I'm almost ashamed at the amount of money, time and effort I spent to save him.  Fortunately, it seems to be worth it.  I'd say that he is about 95% back to normal now and continues to improve.  There have been no further incidents at all and he knows all of his commands and his training.  This helps quite a bit in training the puppy.  The puppy is just about 3 months old now and can perform quite a bit on command.  He can sit, shake hands (paws for those who don't consider dogs as people), lay, roll over, stay, and fetch.  He will growl and bark on command as well, but he is only imitating Dargo at this point.

After a stressful day, it's nice to be able to have a nice conversation with Dargo or Bruno.   They are always happy to see me and hear whatever I have to say.  So far I'm not claiming that they talk back to me.   At least not in words anyway.  Post some updated pics if you have any.  Here is Bruno trying to give Dargo a kiss.   You can just see how thrilled Dargo is.


----------



## BadAttitude

Oh yes...read quite a bit about the GSD breed on the web. Interesting that the all white are not really recognized, yet the all black are? 

*"Intelligence and a more predictable demeanor are only small bits of advantages you will notice."*
I look forward to seeing the difference between Shelby and Maggie. Especially with the training. I'd like to think I did a pretty good job with Shelby, but there was room for improvement. The one thing that used to annoy me was when she would want to go visit the neighbors dog. Nothing was stopping her either. I'd call her til I was blue in the face...didn't matter, she was going. In fact many times she would stop 1/2 way, look back at me and laugh:StickOutT ...yep, that's what she appeared to be doing and then turn back and continue on. She did finally start to obey, but took a quite a few years. Maybe it was me who needed the training 


Great shot of both of them and Glad Dargo is doing well. He looks great and very alert. Very fit looking too. I'll bet Bruno must be a handfull, he looks like he's having a ball. I take it they get along together? In a year or so, I'd like to get a second GSD for Maggie as a playmate. I actually inquired about getting two puppies now, but took the advice of the breeder to wait a year or so. 

Damn...you trained the puppy & Dargo to growl?? Nice work!! 
I like it too...gonna try that with Maggie for sure. Shelby could speak on command, as well as the paws....in fact thanx for mentioning it. Brought back a good memory. I would ask her for her paw, then her "other paw", then her "other paw", etc, etc, etc. She'd just keep switching paws as long as you asked her. It was so funny.

*"After a stressful day, it's nice to be able to have a nice conversation with Dargo or Bruno.  They are always happy to see me and hear whatever I have to say. So far I'm not claiming that they talk back to me.  At least not in words anyway."* 
I know EXACTLY what your saying...the last week or so has been an extreme for me workwise. Talk about a 180 attitude change...within a few minutes(if that) of playing with her, I feel like I was never even wound up. In fact felt totally refreshed without a worry in the world.

I'll take some outside pics this weekend and post them. Here's one I just shot...check the size size of her paws


----------



## Cowboyjg

The kids look great.....BA...she looks like she's posing for a mug shot.   Puppy's can be an absolute stitch and a great source of stress relief!!  Jackson and Ginger have become joined at the hip. Ginger who is a traditionally spoiled and selfish pooch (She was an only child) has actually begun to learn to share. In the AM the Mrs, I and the dogs will be in the cpu room to have our coffee, check the news and get som cpu time in before work. Jackson and Ginger will lay on the rug in the middle of the floor, on thier bellies, sharing a single rawhide bone, each chewing on it's own end. I find them sitting butt to butt on the front porch scoping out the joggers that go by.  And they grow so fast. Jackson's first visit to the vet last wk had him at 18 lbs. Took him yesterday for boosters and he gained 5lbs and grew almost 2 inches in just over a week.


----------



## Dargo

BadAttitude said:
			
		

> Oh yes...read quite a bit about the GSD breed on the web. Interesting that the all white are not really recognized, yet the all black are?



I guess they don't have an ACLU.   
From what I've read and been told, the breed was intended as working dogs and as guard dogs.  Even though Germany gets snow, a dog with much white was too easy to spot after dark.  Where I got Dargo, the breeder also has all black GSD's.  I like a little color.  Dargo was mostly black when a pup, but as he grew the black area of fur stayed the same size and the golden color grew in more.  I think your puppy has very similar colorings to my dogs, perhaps a little more black?  Bruno used to look more black than he does now.

Yes, Dargo has been trained to growl.  The puppy just mocks him.  It is actually funny to hear the puppy growl.  My wife wants me to train the dogs to not ever growl because it may frighten people.  As long as they are under control, isn't that the idea?     That way they don't _have_ to bite; at least that is what trainers told me.

Cool picture of your girl.  Maybe we should start a thread for our favorite pet pics?  Anyone else on here want to share pics of their pet?


----------



## Doc

Good pics guys!  His feet sure are big BA!!  
I have a Great Dane and unless you are planning to show them the tendancy is not to crop the ears.  Their ears are thinner than German Shepards and you have to tape them and work a lot with them to get em to stand up.

Are you planning to have your pups ears cropped?  Do you know if you have to do that kind of stuff with German Shepards ears to get them to stand properly?


----------



## Dargo

Doc said:
			
		

> Are you planning to have your pups ears cropped?  Do you know if you have to do that kind of stuff with German Shepards ears to get them to stand properly?



With GSD's, they stand up on their own; no cropping or "training" required.  At a certain age, it is funny to see.  They are sort of in between floppy and standing up.  Right now my puppy has the windblown look.  One ear lies over on his head and the other flops out to the side.  It looks like the wind is blowing across him.

I didn't know about this stage when I got Dargo.  I was scared for a while that he would have weird ears.     I thought all the other dogs would tease him.     After a little research and asking questions, I found that was normal for GSD's between 2 to about 5 or 6 months old.

Oh, I just noticed, BA's Maggie has that wind blown look I was talking about.  I think they are really cute at that stage!  At the next stage they look like their ears are way too big for the dog.


----------



## BadAttitude

Dargo said:
			
		

> I guess they don't have an ACLU.


  ...great reply!!


			
				Dargo said:
			
		

> From what I've read and been told, the breed was intended as working dogs and as guard dogs. Even though Germany gets snow, a dog with much white was too easy to spot after dark. Where I got Dargo, the breeder also has all black GSD's. I like a little color. Dargo was mostly black when a pup, but as he grew the black area of fur stayed the same size and the golden color grew in more. I think your puppy has very similar colorings to my dogs, perhaps a little more black? Bruno used to look more black than he does now.


I also read that the all white were hard to spot in the snow. Seems to me that would be a good thing for guard dogs? But as a working dog, probably not. I like the mostly black with mixed tan/brown markings. I agree, our pups do look similar. The Dam? (maggie's mother) was also mostly black as a pup. Now at almost 2yrs, she has alot of brown. The Sire is mostly black. Never knew they would change color that much. Shelby was also mostly black as a pup and retained most of it during her growth. I hope Maggie does the same, but regardless of what color changes happen, she'll always be a winner in my book


----------



## BadAttitude

Doc said:
			
		

> Good pics guys! His feet sure are big BA!!
> I have a Great Dane and unless you are planning to show them the tendancy is not to crop the ears. Their ears are thinner than German Shepards and you have to tape them and work a lot with them to get em to stand up.
> 
> Are you planning to have your pups ears cropped? Do you know if you have to do that kind of stuff with German Shepards ears to get them to stand properly?


Doc...I think her paws are gonna be as big as my size 12 are 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't cropping have to do with cutting...cropping makes them shorter right? How would that help the ears stand up straight? I've heard of cropping the tails and ears for Dobbies and some other breeds for show purposes, but thats about it.

Dargo's right, her ears will stand by themselves. In fact her right ear does stand quite a bit now. Just before I shot that last pic, both ears were standing staright up. They usually do for a short time right after she wakes up. 

I've found several online forums that discuss the GSD and it amazes me how many GSD owners are concerned about when the ears will stand. Many of the owners do the tape deal, but I have no plans or interest in doing that. Shelby's stood up at about 10 weeks IIRC.


----------



## BadAttitude

Cowboyjg said:
			
		

> The kids look great.....BA...she looks like she's posing for a mug shot. Puppy's can be an absolute stitch and a great source of stress relief!! Jackson and Ginger have become joined at the hip. Ginger who is a traditionally spoiled and selfish pooch (She was an only child) has actually begun to learn to share. In the AM the Mrs, I and the dogs will be in the cpu room to have our coffee, check the news and get som cpu time in before work. Jackson and Ginger will lay on the rug in the middle of the floor, on thier bellies, sharing a single rawhide bone, each chewing on it's own end. I find them sitting butt to butt on the front porch scoping out the joggers that go by. And they grow so fast. Jackson's first visit to the vet last wk had him at 18 lbs. Took him yesterday for boosters and he gained 5lbs and grew almost 2 inches in just over a week.


Thanx Cowboy, she just woke up. That is one of the moments when they are the so cute. After that, all He!! breaks loose, as I'm sure you already know. I had to go back and look for the pic of Jackson. Ginger I saw before, but missed Jackson. Nice looking pup! You mention that Ginger was spoiled and selfish. How long did it take for them to get along? How long before they could be left alone together? I ask because I will get a second GSD someday as a playmate for Maggie, and I'm curious as to what to expect. I considered it a couple times when we had Shelby, but as spoiled and greedy as she was...I decided it was best not to. Maybe I should have...


----------



## Junkman

BadAttitude said:
			
		

> .......
> Dargo's right, her ears will stand by themselves. In fact her right ear does stand quite a bit now. Just before I shot that last pic, both ears were standing staright up. They usually do for a short time right after she wakes up.



If you want them to stand erect all the time, try putting a Viagra tablet into the daily meal......


----------



## BadAttitude

Junkman said:
			
		

> If you want them to stand erect all the time, try putting a Viagra tablet into the daily meal......


Sounds like you have experience using them  
Can I stop by later and borrow a couple?


----------



## Cowboyjg

BA......Ginger and Jackson needed only about a day to get through the rough spots. For Ginger it was about her bones. She's 4 yrs and he's 4 mths. I think there has been some maternal influences at work here. The fact that Jackson is a male may have played a role too. No competition except to see who gets the bone first. Yesterday the wife and I watched them get into a "Make out session". They were licking each other on the mouth...Gross ( but funny). They still go round about the bones but it's become kind of hilarious. It's almost like they play musical bones. They also play pretty rough with each other but because he's getting so big and more agile , he's able to dish some out too.


----------



## BadAttitude

Thanx CB 

Sounds like they were meant for each other...
Any pics of them 'making out'?


----------

